# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  كيفية التخلص من الطاقة السلبية

## نوررر

استبدال الأفكار السلبية بإيجابية ي

جب دائماً النظر للنصف المليء من الكوب، وعدم اقتصار التفكير بالأمور التي تنقص الحياة، والتركيز على الأحداث الجيدة والنعم الموجودة فيها، وعدم الإكثار من الشكوى والتذمر للمحيطين.


تحمل المسؤولية

 يعاني الأشخاص ذوي الطاقة السلبية من عدم قدرتهم على تحمل المسؤولية، ومحاولاتهم الدائمة بإلقاء اللوم على المحيطين بهم، إلا أنّه في سبيل تفريغ الطاقة السلبية يدب السيطرة على الأفعال والاعتراف بالخطاء وتحمل المسؤولية التي تنتج عن اتخاذ أية قرارات.


التفكر والتأمل

 يساهم التفكر والتأمل في تفريغ الطاقة السلبية والشعور بالأمل والرغبة بالتغلب على روتين الحياة، والخروج عن المألوف، والسمو بالنفس، إلا أنّه يجب ألا يكون الشخص

 واقعياً أكثر من اللازم، وأن يفسح المجال لنفسه بالتفكير وإطلاق العنان لخياله بعيداً عن الواقع قليلاً.


الحفاظ على الابتسامة
 يشعر الإنسان الذي يحافظ على ابتسامته دائماً بالسعادة والرضى، بالإضافة إلى الشعور بالراحة والاسترخاء وتخفيف حدة الشعور بالتوتر والقلق، وبالتالي تفريغ للطاقة السلبية.

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

